# إتيكيت النظرات.......



## رومانتيك (24 أبريل 2007)

:36_22_25: إتيكيت النظرات:36_22_25: ​ 

*[FONT="Arabic]إن عين الإنسان هي كاميرا متنقلة تخترق الأماكن والأشخاص، وتحتاج إلى سيطرة وتدريب لكي لا تتطفل على خصوصيات الآخرين، أو تترك انطباعا سيئا لدى الأشخاص الذين ننظر إليهم.[/FONT]*​


*[FONT="Arabic]وكما قيل في القديم أن "لغة العيون أقوى من لغة الفم" لما لها من دلالات واضحة وصامتة يمكن أن نرسل عبرها رسائل قوية ومؤثرة، دون تحمل المسئولية الكاملة مثل لغة الشفاه المسموعة.*​*



[FONT="Arabic]وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على ذلك: قد ننظر إلى بعض الأشخاص نظرة ازدراء وتعال، أو نظرة تحد وقسوة، وقد تكون نظرة متطفلة جدا لمعرفة شيء ما لا يرغب الآخر أن نعرفه وهذه تعتبر نظرة مراقبة وتجسس، وهناك نظرات السخرية والإهانة. ولكن توجد أيضا نظرات الإعجاب والاحترام، ونظرات الحب والتقدير، ونظرات الشفقة والتحنن.. إلخ من تعابير العين التي لا تنتهي.[/FONT]​ 


[FONT="Arabic]أما القواعد التي يجب مراعاتها عند النظر إلى الآخرين:[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT]
[FONT="Arabic]- ​[FONT="Arabic]عند التحدث إلى شخص ما يجب عدم التركيز والنظر إلى ملابسه أو حذائه أو أي شيء يضعه على رأسه لأن هذا يربك الشخص ويحرجه.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT="Arabic]- [/FONT][FONT="Arabic]محاولة عدم الانتباه الشديد عند شعورنا بالفضول لمعرفة ما يدور بين اثنين يتكلمان سويا والتحديق بهما، فهذا أمر فيه تعد على خصوصيات الآخرين.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT="Arabic]- [/FONT][FONT="Arabic]الانتباه جيدا إلى عدم التحديق المباشر في العين لفترة طويلة عند التحدث إلى أحدهم ولكن محاولة تغيير وضع العينين لئلا يشعر الآخر بالإحراج وخصوصا إذا كان من الجنس الآخر.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT="Arabic]- [/FONT][FONT="Arabic]الانتباه إلى عدم مراقبة الجيران في نفس المبنى الذين يودعون أو يستقبلون الأصدقاء، وخصوصا إذا كان منزلهم وبهو بيتهم مكشوف.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT="Arabic]- [/FONT][FONT="Arabic]عدم التحديق في سيدة تحاول أن تركب سيارة أو تنزل منها وذلك كي لا نسبب لها الإحراج.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT="Arabic]- [/FONT][FONT="Arabic]عدم التحديق ومراقبة الطبيب وهو يقوم بفحص أحد مرضاه، وخصوصا كنا مصاحبين لهذا المريض أو نهتم لأمره.[/FONT]​ 



[FONT="Arabic]إن التدريب والتمرن هما الوسيلة الوحيدة لضبط النفس، وتعلم العادات الصحيحة التي تهذب الشخصية، وتترك انطباعا جيدا عن الأشخاص، وراحة في التعامل بين الناس. ولا يمكن أن يكون الوقت قد فات لكي نتعلم الجديد ونكتسب مهارات اجتماعية لبقة ومريحة لنا وللآخرين.[/FONT]​[/FONT]*




مرمورة:36_33_3:


----------



## blackguitar (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

*لا نصايح غاااااااااااااااليه اوى مرسيى ليكى يا رومانتيك وعاوزين المزيد من الاتيكيت*


----------



## رومانتيك (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو اكيد فى مزيد ويارب تكون عجبتك بجد واكون قدرت افيدكم
صلى لى


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى ليك يا رومانتيك على النصائح الجميله دى  بالتوفيق انشالله​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

شكرا لك


----------



## رومانتيك (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو على ايه اتمنى انها تكون عجبتكم


----------



## جورج كمال (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

نصائح جميلة


----------



## رومانتيك (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

يارب تكون عجبتك يا جورج


----------



## artamisss (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

حلو الموضوع يا رومانتيبك    وفين بقيه الاتيكت  بقى مستنيين اتيكت  فى كللللللللل حاجه  تتعلق  بكافه جوانب الحياه  يلا  ورينا همتك


----------



## رومانتيك (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

من عنيا الاتنين ياارتميس وميرسى كتير على ردك الجميل


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

وانا مع ديانا ياريت تجمعي مواضيع عن الاتيكيت وتتخصيي فيها يارومانتيك وسوري اني كنت فاكرك ولد


----------



## tina_tina (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

جميلة اوى
ميرسى ليكى كتير


----------



## رومانتيك (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو يارب بس اكون افدتكم ولايهمك يارامى  وشكرا على مشاركتك يا تينا


----------



## Nemo (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

بجد الموضوع هايل ربنا يباركك وياريت تكتبى أكتر فى المواضيع دى


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

موضوع جميل يا مرمورة 

والشعب المصري محتاج انه يتعلم الاتيكيت شوية فعلا

بس تقريبا المفروض نراعي النقط دي في التعامل مع الجنس اللطيف فقط لا غير

الرجالة مش بيفرق معاها حاجة :t33:


----------



## استير (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

حلوة اوى يا مرمورة 
بسى صعب اوى الاتكيت يكون عند كل العرب فى عرب كتير اوى مينفعشى معهم 
الاتكيت دا كولوا 
بسى ربنا يباركك يا قمرة


----------



## رومانتيك (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى اووى يا نيمو على مرورك


----------



## رومانتيك (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

هههههههههههه كلنا محتاجين نتعلم كده ونتعامل بالاتيكيت ده مع بعض شكرا جدا على مشاركتك وتشجيعك يا ابن الملك


----------



## رومانتيك (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى جدا يااستير على مرورك


----------



## MUSTAFA ALI (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

موضوع حلو رومانتيك , جذبني كثير
 وكلام مفيد  شي حلو ان نلتزم بهل اصول عن قناعه طبعا  
 وفي اتيكيتات كثيره اتمنى المزيد :beee:  وساكون اول الداعمين لهل اتيكيتات  حلو  ان نتقي بتعابير جسدنا  وسلوكنا,
 شكرا مره اخرى 
====================
صديقكم الجديد ان شاء الله مصطفى :beee:


----------



## رومانتيك (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو على ايه وميرسى كتير على كلامك ده واكيد فى المزيد


----------



## romyo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

موضوع جميييييييييييييييل
يا رومانتيك
وفى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## رومانتيك (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى ياروميو واكيد فى مزيد باذن ربنا بس بعد امتحاناتى صلى لى كتير


----------



## basboosa (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

مرسى كتير يا رومانتيك على الاتيكيت ده والذوق


----------



## رومانتيك (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو كتير بابسبوسه وميرسى خالص على ردك الجميل ده


----------



## Tabitha (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

*موضوعك جميل أوي يا رومانتيك*


----------



## رومانتيك (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى خالص على مشاركتك ياانسطاسيا


----------



## michael 13 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

i think that you give us afirst step and we want alot of that to deal with life


----------



## رومانتيك (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى خالص على ردك ومشاركتك يا   michael 13


----------



## lovebjw (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

حلوين اوى بجد شوية النصايح دى بجد 
والواحد هيحاول يطبقها عشان فيها شوية حاجات محترمة اوى بجد 
شكرا اوى يا رومانتيك على المجهود دا
ربنا يبارككى يا باشا 
وتسلم ايديكى


----------



## رومانتيك (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى خاااااااااااالص ياباسم على ردك الجميل ده 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemoo (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو  جميل جداااااا  رائع او اكتر من رائع


شكرا رومانتك


----------



## رومانتيك (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى جدااااااااا يا نيمو على ردك الجميل


----------



## Nemoo (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

على فكره بنعرف نتكتب برضو  ابقى اقرى مواضيعى هههههههههههه


----------



## artamisss (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

انا مبسوطه ان الموضوع  ظهر تانى على الشاشه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

مرسي علي النصايح الغالية 
ولو عندك يا مرموة حاجات اكتر علي الاتيكيت ابعتهالي 
وابقي مشكور ليكي اوي 
اوك 
باي


----------



## missorang2006 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

*شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كتير يا رومنتيك
حكيك رائع *


----------



## رومانتيك (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

*missorang2006 العفو انا اللى ميرسى على ردك الجميل ومشاركتك
*


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى يا رومانتيك على النصايح الغالية دى


----------



## رومانتيك (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو يا لا روز وميرسى خالص على مشاركتك
​


----------



## اني بل (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

موضوع مهم يا رومنتيك ومحتاجين المزيد...

سلاااااااااااااام

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## رومانتيك (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى ع المشاركه وباذن ربنا فى مزيد
​


----------



## mrmr120 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى 
وفعلا لغة العيون اقوى من لغة الفم 
تسلم ايدك يامرمورة​


----------



## رومانتيك (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو وميرسى يامرمر على مشاركتك الجميلة دى ياسكرة انتى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

التدريب والتمرن هما الوسيلة الوحيدة لضبط النفس، وتعلم العادات الصحيحة التي تهذب الشخصية، وتترك انطباعا جيدا عن الأشخاص، وراحة في التعامل بين الناس. ولا يمكن أن يكون الوقت قد فات لكي نتعلم الجديد ونكتسب مهارات اجتماعية لبقة ومريحة لنا وللآخرين.

كلام جميل يا ر ومانتيك ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## emy (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*




> - [FONT="Arabic]الانتباه جيدا إلى عدم التحديق المباشر في العين لفترة طويلة عند التحدث [/FONT]


 
​_انا بقى عيبى انى لما بكون بتكلم مع حد مش ببص خالص ليه _
_وده بيخلى اللى قدامى يفتكرنى مش مهتميه باللى بيقولوا _
_بس انا مبعرفش خالص ابص للشخص اللى بتكلم معاه _
_فالمفروض يعنى لا نركز اوى للى بنكلمهم ولا نتجاهلهم الاعتدال حلو _
_مرسى خالص يا قمر عالموضوع_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى 
وفعلا لغة العيون اقوى من لغة الفم 
تسلم ايدك يامرمورة


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

*عن جد
موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى كلاسيك*


----------



## رومانتيك (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

اشكركم جدااااااااا يا احلى اخوات على ردودكم المشجعه جدا دى


----------



## العجايبي (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

شكرااااا علىالنصائح الغالية دى
وبجد موضوع جااااامد جدااااااااااا


----------



## فونتالولو (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

سلام الرب يسوع 
 مرسي اوي علي التيكيت ده ويارب اكون اتيكيت معكم في المنتدي 
صدقيني انا نفسي اتعلم اتيكيت الكلام والحياه و المواقف الصعبه  تعيش ايدك يا جميل


----------



## meraa (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

ميرسى على النصائح الجميلة


----------



## يوستيكا (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## رومانتيك (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو يايوستيكا وميرسى على مشاركتك


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

شكرا رومانتيك
على الموضوع الجميل والنصائح القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## رومانتيك (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إتيكيت النظرات.......*

العفو ياوليم وانا مبسوطة انه عجبك وميرسى خاالص ع المشاركة
​


----------

